# مشروع بحث تخرج في محركات الصواريخ



## فهد الثاني (7 نوفمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته :
ارجوا منكم يا اخون ان تساعدوني في اعطائي مصادر عن تصميم محرك صارخي وكيفية تحليله من حيث القوة والمواصفات الثرموميكانيكية ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------

